# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  hemerodi-aaaaa

## Jana_zg

pokusah i nevenovu, i neku obicnu masnu i faktu mast i cepice i pranje i nista nije pomoglo. boli i boli. vec polako pocinjem sumljat da mi neko daje staklo da jedem  :Smile:  jel netko ima jos koji prijedlog??

----------


## Romina

krema na bazi propolisa...,mislim da se zove Hemopropin

----------


## cekana

Meni je pomogla švedska grenčica ( i ne samo kod postporođajnih hemeroida) sad ju proizvodi encian, ima je u ljekarnama za kupiti. Nećeš vjerovati, prošlo od 4 obloga!

----------


## samaritanka

Imas li vanjske ili unutarnje? Ako mozes napravi svijecu koji put  tokom dana i pokusaj nakon svake stolice ugurati hemeroide prstom nazad.

----------


## Vodenjak

Faktu mast, ima i kanilu za unutarnje hemeroide. Poslije prve trudnoće, kantarionovo ulje.

----------


## Vodenjak

Sorry sad pročitah da si probala faktu mast.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jana_zg

unutarnje. hvala na savjetima.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrijeska

1 dcl maslinovog ulja uzavri
stavi žličicu kamilice u cvijetu (malo će šištati jer će svenuti cvijeće)
ostavi da se ohladi i maži s time ili stavi male obloge (okrugle blazinic e z askidanje šminke namoči i stavi između guzova - neće ispasti samo stavi uložak da ti ne procuri i ne zafleka odjeću ili posteljinu)


meni prošlo za tri dana
MM- jedino ovo pomaže inače je sve probao (osim operacije na koju se sprema)

----------


## samaritanka

I bitno zaboravih, uvijek se operi nakon velike nuzde, ali bas uvijek, a ako ne mozes cim dodes doma.
Kamilica pomaze. Ja koristim mast Hametum bez kortizona, lidokaina i slicnog. Pazim da imam redovne stolice i da se krecem.
Pomaze i jastuk s rupom u sredini, ako se puno sjedi na radnom mjestu ili kuci.
Kemija nije sve, tu i mehanika pomaze. 
Kupi si rukavice ili naprstanjake u apoteci stolica ostavlj miris duze na rukama. 
Ako dojis nemoj koristiti nista sa kortizonom, mislim od masti.

Bila sam prosle godine na "zacepljavanju" hemeroidalnih vena putem bademovog ulja u fenolu, ali onom visokom, a taj ne boli fakat nista.
Preporucujem jer imam uz sve navedeno osjecaj da imam sve pod kontrolom.
Mislim da je najveca mudrost hemeroide vratiti nazad unutra jer kad su izvrnuti kao da su strangiliarni pa jos vise bole.

----------


## samaritanka

...ispravak strangulirani sam mislila ili zadavljeni, stegnuti ili slicno....

----------


## odra

Potpisujem hemopropin - na bazi propolisa. Ima i aplikator za unutrašnje. Super je.
I, ako jedeš dosta slatkog, smanji obavezno, te omekšaj stolicu suhim šljivama. Još bolje ako ih skuhaš u kompot.

----------


## Pina

Meni je pomogla Ultraproct mast, mada sam ja imala vanjske, no ima i aplikator za unutarnje. A pomogao je MM-u kad je imao uzasnih problema s tim.

----------


## Jana_zg

hvala na savjetima. jucer sam napravila recept od maslinovog ulja i kamilice pa cu vidjet sutra kako bu to proslo.

----------


## samaritanka

ja sam jos primjetila da moram paziti sto jedem pred mengu jer se onda zacepim ko vrag, cak se i Karlo zacepljavao kad je vise dojio u tom periodu.
Jesi li probala vjezbati?

----------


## Jana_zg

jesam. ali me to nakon stolice boli pa rade mirujem. 
imaju svojih dana. neki put me jako boli vec kod stolice, neki put uopce. neki put nakon bole cijeli dan, neki put odma prestanu.
stavila sam jucer onaj pripravak od maslinovog ulja i kamilice i bolilo me cijeli dan skroz do navecer.

----------


## samaritanka

moras pokusati nekako ugurati hemoroide nazad... jer ako su strangulirani bolit ce te i nikakva mast ti nece pomoci
Mirovanje je totalno krivo...,a li ti ocito nisi tip za mehaniku nego kemiju...
Medutim mehanika tipa dizanja nogu u zrak ili pokusaj se naguziti, oprosti na izrazu...
Je si li punija ili mrsavija...?

----------


## Jana_zg

misla sam kratko mirovati, inace sma stalno u pokretu. a vjezbanje cu pokusat danas.
mrsavija sam. imam 53 kg, na 165cm.

----------


## samaritanka

Sad vidim da si nedavno rodila. Jesi li puknula na porodu ili su te rezali ili je bilo sve ok? 
E da, i ne dizi noge ako imas mengu, to je joga pravilo...

----------


## Jana_zg

rezali su me dosta jer sam imala upalu rodnice pa da mala ne pokupi. nakon tjedan dana su jos popucli savovi tako da sam mjesec dana dolazila k sebi

----------


## samaritanka

Onda mi je tvoja situacija malo jasnija. Vjerovatno ti na hemeroide utjece ocekivano stezanje oziljkastog tkiva koje i onda moze povlaciti sve prema naprijed u smjeru rodnice. to debelo utjece na hemeroide. Pozitiva je u svemu sto majka priroda to oziljkasto ipak malo rastegne. Preporucujem vjezbe i ako nemas vise infekcije malo masazu tog dijela medice sa uljem bilo kakvim jestivim ili od klica psenice koje popravljaju elasticitet. sve to moze ako si se rjesila infekcije.

----------


## Jana_zg

uopce nisam ni pomislila da to ima veze sa tim. hvala

----------


## Storma

A i ako nosis bebu, jos gore ispadnu pa se probaj stedit dok se ne smire

----------


## Pingu

Meni je ginekolog odmah rekao da nikakva kemija ne dolazi u obzir!
Piti čaj od jednakog udjela koprive, stolisnika, nevenovog cvijeta i kamilice 3* dnevno.
Naravno dozvoljeno za dojilje!
Još sam sjedila 3* dnevno u kupki od hrastove kore !
Prošli za tjedan dana!

----------


## Felix

pingu, po koliko dugo si sjedila u caju od hrastove kore? da li si sjedila samo u caju ili si skuhala 2 dcl caja i dodala vode do vrha?

meni je hemic iskocio 2 tjedna nakon poroda  :/  vjerojatno sam prebrzo pocela skakati naokolo, nosati dijete po par sati u marami i slicno.

----------


## Gemini

Memi je gin. poslije poroda rekao da se poslije tuširanja obavezno operem tim čajem od hrastove kore i samo malo posušim ne ispirati!
I onda bih ja tog čaja još ulila na uložak, onaj Vir, i držala tako. Ja bih skuhala tog čaja puno i u boci od 1,5l držala na kadi, to nije moralo biti uvijek friško napravljen čaj.

Mogu reći da mi je to super pomoglo.

----------


## Anvi

Ja nisam imala hemeroide nego ASTEROIDE. Mazala svim dostupnim mastima, prala hrastovom korom, stavljala hladne obloge, stavljala kantarionovo ulje i ....ništa. Jedino vrijeme pomaže. Povukli se nakon 4 tj.

----------


## Jana_zg

hvala na svim savjetima. taman sam pocela po ljekarnama traziti hrastovu koru i odlucila opet pokusati s faktu masti i sad napokon bez straha idem na wc.. jos malo pecka ali samo na sekundu..alia nakon onog kaj sam sve prosla sad je odlicno.

----------


## Perun

Ja sam sve, sve, sve i svašta probala (i 99% ovoga što su cure savjetovale) i NIŠTA!!!
Na kraju mi je netko u bolnici još dok sam čuvala trudnoću (i tada sam je i poslije poroda koristila i može se naći u nekoj ljekarni na Dolcu) - HADENSA MAST ( nekog austrijskog proizvođača) - ZAKON JE!

----------


## Felix

meni su brzo prosli od hrastovog caja i neke masti sto mi je tata kupio kod travara na dolcu.

----------


## buby

da, za hadensu sam i ja čula, ali nisam probala
provjerite samo da li su hemoroidi ili je kaj drugo (fissura možda?)

----------


## Mony

> da, za hadensu sam i ja čula, ali nisam probala
> provjerite samo da li su hemoroidi ili je kaj drugo (fissura možda?)


Moze info: sta je fissura?

----------


## buby

fissura, -ae, f. : pukotina, rascjep
vidi više na http://www.ritelefax.hr/stalnerubrike.asp?ib=667&sr=51
te na http://www.zzjzpgz.hr/nzl/6/hemoroidi.htm

----------


## Jana_zg

koliko caja od hrastov kore dnevno ste pile? meni je caj cisto ok, a nista ne pise koliko se dnevno preporuca.

----------


## Anvi

Jana, darling, to se ne pije nego si u njemu ispireš hemiće   :Laughing:

----------


## Jana_zg

ja sam cula da se to pije  :Smile:  a bas je fin  :Smile: )zato me i zanimalo koliko ga je preporucljivo piti? jer bi ja mogla litre i litre

----------


## Ana...

cure hvala vam najljepša na savjetima koje ste dale Jani jer ste tako i meni pomogle.za vikend sam mislila da ću umrijeti od hemoša.naime od  trećeg dana nakon carskog  nisam popila nijednu tbl.lupoceta jer ti bolovi su mi bili podnošljivi ali nakon 10 dana za vikend mogla sam ih popiti 10 a da mi ništa ne pomognu. nakon carskog prvi put sam imala stolicu 12 dan (prije toga samo neke vodenaste) kad mi se to i dogodilo.ispala su mi 3 hemoša koja nisam mogla vratiti,mazala sam se nevenovom, melemom,i svinjskom masti plus tablete. doslovno nisam spavala dva dana i dvije noći a u ponedjeljak u 7 ujutro sam kupila kremu od propolisa i čaj od hrastove kore kako je i savjetovano na ovom topiću. sad bi zbog toga mogla izljubiti sve cure koje su to preporučile jer mene napokon hemoši podnošljivo bole.pusa!

----------


## Noa

FACTU, KAD PUNO BOLI ULTRAPROCT ĆEPIĆI, ALI OPREZNO S  NJIMA JER SADRŽAVAJU KORTIKOSTEROIDE ZA RAZLIKU OD FACTU ČEPIĆA, ALI I POMAŽU VIŠE KAD BOLI, I IMA JEDAN MISLIM FITOLAX PRAŠAK OD FAVORE, PRIRODNAN, NEKE LJUSKE NEKE BILJKE, KOJE POMAŽU DA STOLICA BUDE MEKŠA.JA SAM UMIRALA OD BOLA OD HEMAROIDA, HOROR, POROD MI JE BIO PIS OF KEJK KAD SE NJIH SJETIM..UH,UH  :Sad:

----------


## samaritanka

Dojilje ne bi trebale koristiti Factu

----------


## gigamama

Dobila sam jedan hemoroid kod prve stolice nakon poroda. Odmah sam primijenila svinjsku mast (na gazu pa na hemic) i nestao je za 4 dana. Vise se nije vracao. Nista drugo nisam koristila.

----------


## Felix

> Dojilje ne bi trebale koristiti Factu


jel  mozes rec zasto?

sto napraviti s unutrasnjim hemicima?

----------


## Arijana

Factu smiju koristiti i trudnice (naravno, ne prečesto, nego baš kad zagusti), zašto ne bi smjele dojilje?

----------


## MARI

Cure, može pomoć?
Ja sam u 27. tjednu trudnoće. Nosim blizance i mirujem doma, najviše ležim. Imam + 12 kg koji su smješteni uglavnom u trbuhu i grudima.
Pojavilo mi se "nešto" kod anusa, kao da je izašlo odande, ali me ne boli.
Nemojte se smijati ovom laičkom opisu, to činim zato što ne znam kako se to zove i niša slično nisam vidjela na svom tijelu, a možda ima još zbunjenih cura koje ne znaju što im to raste. Pokušavala sam i vidjeti pomoću ogledala, duguljasto je, veličine oko 1x0,5 cm. Probala sam "to" ugurati natrag prilikom tuširanja i može se vratiti, ali vrlo brzo opet "ispadne". Inače nemam problema s tvrdom stolicom, nego naprotiv imam meku stolicu i svaki dan se praznim više puta. "To" mi smeta kad se brišem papirom, pa se uglavnom perem nakon nužde ili brišem vlažnim intimnim maramicama.
S obzirom da me ne boli (hvala Bogu!), pitam se jesu li to hemoroidi ili nešto drugo i da li bi mi pomogle ove masti koje ste spominjale? :? 
Molim za odgovor što prije. Hvala!

----------


## Felix

jesu   :Wink:  
pokusaj za pocetak sa sto benignijim kremama, npr nevenovom masti. mislim da nju smijes u trudnoci.

----------


## MARI

Felix, hvala!
Je li može ona mast na bazi propolisa u trudnoći?

----------


## Vrijeska

> 1 dcl maslinovog ulja uzavri
> stavi žličicu kamilice u cvijetu (malo će šištati jer će svenuti cvijeće)
> ostavi da se ohladi i maži s time ili stavi male obloge (okrugle blazinic e z askidanje šminke namoči i stavi između guzova - neće ispasti samo stavi uložak da ti ne procuri i ne zafleka odjeću ili posteljinu)
> 
> 
> meni prošlo za tri dana
> MM- jedino ovo pomaže inače je sve probao (osim operacije na koju se sprema)


ja kopiram recept

meni je pomoglo i kod unutaranjih i vanjskih, a mislim da ove sastojke mogu i trudnice koristiti

----------


## Felix

nisam probala ovo sa masl. uljem i kamilicom, ali sam vec bila izludila sa raznim faktu cepicima, mastima i drugim kremicama. nakon sto sam napokon otisla homeopatici, sve je proslo vec drugi dan!! iduci put cu biti pametnija i odmah otici po homeopatiju, a ne se patiti sa klasicnom medicinom  :Wink:

----------


## suzyem

Mari, ja sam rodila blizance prije 8 mj, i imala strašne hemeroide.... niš nije pomagalo, doc. je rekla da je to prevelik pritisak zbog dvije bebe. Poslije poroda su nestali  8)

----------


## Lutonjica

dakle, može li netko konačno dati podatak zašto se Faktu ne smije koristiti u trudnoći i kod dojenja.
svi mantraju da nije dopuštena, ali još nigdje nisam čula argument zašto.
pa stoga molim nekog upućenog za objašnjenje.

----------


## samaritanka

Zbog glukokortikoida i koristi se ako baš ništa ne djeluje kao sredstvo drugog izbora.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Zbog glukokortikoida i koristi se ako baš ništa ne djeluje kao sredstvo drugog izbora.


kod mene je problem što mi jedino on djeluje (probala sam sve, sve, sve, i "mehaničke" i ostale metode, sve osim svijeće jer sam trudna) :/ 
a zašto su glukokortikoidi štetni za bebu (i dojenu i ovu u buši)?

----------


## martinaP

Faktu ne sadrži korikosteroide, i slobodno se može upotrebljavati u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja.

Kortikosteroide sadrži Ultraproct.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Faktu ne sadrži korikosteroide, i slobodno se može upotrebljavati u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja.
> 
> Kortikosteroide sadrži Ultraproct.


da, taj podatak sam i ja našla.
zato mi nije bilo jasno to sa zabranom faktua.

jedino ne znam jesu li glukokortikoidi isto što i kortikosteroidi   :Embarassed:

----------


## samaritanka

Faktu za koji sam ja znala sadržavao je kortikosteroide. Međutim kako farmaceutska industrija ima pravo promjeniti sastav i zadržati tvornički naziv, zašto to ne bi bio slučaj i sa Faktuom. Možda bi bilo dobro da netko napiše sastav pa da smo sigurni.

----------


## martinaP

> jedino ne znam jesu li glukokortikoidi isto što i kortikosteroidi


Da. Dvije su vrste kortikosteroida (hormona koje luči kora nadbubrežene žlijezde): glukokortikoidi i mineralokortikoidi.

----------


## martinaP

> Možda bi bilo dobro da netko napiše sastav pa da smo sigurni.


Djelatne tvari su polikrezulen (antiseptik) i cinkokain-hidroklorid (lokalni anestetik). Ostalo su podloge i pomoćne tvari, koje nemaju djelovanja.

----------


## samaritanka

1. Bezeichnung des Arzneimittels
*Faktu* Salbe, Zäpfchen
2. Verschreibungsstatus/
Apothekenpflicht
Verschreibungspflichtig
3. Zusammensetzung des Arzneimittels
3.1 Stoff- oder Indikationsgruppe
Hämorrhoidenmittel
3.2 Arzneilich wirksame Bestandteile
100 g Salbe enthalten:
5 g Policresulen
1 g Cinchocain-HCI
1 Zäpfchen enthält:
100 mg Policresulen
2,5 mg Cinchocain-HCI
3.3 Sonstige Bestandteile
Salbe:
Cetomacrogol; Butylhydroxitoluol; Edetinsäure,
Dinatriumsalz; hochdisperses Siliciumdioxid;
Macrogol 300; Macrogol 400; Macrogol
1500; Natriumhydroxid; Wasser
Zäpfchen:
Siliciumdioxid, hochdispers; Cellulose, mikrokristallin;
Sojalecithin flüssig; Natriumhydroxid;
Hartfett
4. Anwendungsgebiete
Hämorrhoiden, insbesondere mit entzündlichen
Begleiterscheinungen und Blutungen;
Analfissuren; Analrhagaden; Analekzeme
und Analpruritus, soweit sie durch anorektale
Affektionen verursacht sind; Wundbehandlung
nach proktologischen Operationen.
5. Gegenanzeigen
Faktu darf nicht angewendet werden bei
Überempfindlichkeit gegen Cinchocain bzw.
gegen sonstige Bestandteile. Faktu, Zäpfchen,
enthalten Sojalecithin. Bei Überempfindlichkeit
gegenüber Soja oder Erdnuss
dürfen Faktu, Zäpfchen, nicht angewendet
werden.
*Während der Schwangerschaft darf Faktu
nur bei strenger Indikationsstellung unter
Berücksichtigung des Risikos für Mutter und
Kind angewendet werden. Tierversuche haben
keine Hinweise auf Fehlbildungen ergeben.
Es liegen keine Untersuchungen zum
Risiko bei einer Anwendung in der Schwangerschaft
beim Menschen vor.
Es ist nicht bekannt, ob der Wirkstoff in die
Muttermilch übergeht.*6. Nebenwirkungen
Gelegentlich auftretende Missempfindungen
(z. B. Brennen oder Juckreiz) sind wirkstoffbedingt
und verschwinden meist nach kurzer
Zeit. In Einzelfällen können allergische
Kontaktsensibilisierungen auftreten. Diese
können sich äußern als entzündliche Rötungen
der Haut (Erythem) mit Bläschenbildung
(Papeln), die mit längeranhaltendem Juckreiz
(Pruritus) einhergehen. In diesen Fällen
ist die Behandlung zu unterbrechen und der
Arzt aufzusuchen.
7. Wechselwirkungen mit
anderen Mitteln
Bisher keine bekannt.
8. Warnhinweise
Keine
9. Wichtigste Inkompatibilitäten
Bisher keine bekannt.
10. Dosierung mit Einzel- und Tagesgaben
Soweit nicht anders verordnet,
Faktu Salbe:
2- bis 3-mal täglich auf die erkrankten Stellen
auftragen und nach Möglichkeit einmassieren,
bei Anwendung im Darm nach vorheriger
Entleerung.
Faktu Zäpfchen:
2- bis 3-mal täglich (morgens und abends
und — soweit erforderlich — während des
Tages) nach dem Stuhlgang ein Zäpfchen in
den Darm einführen.
11. Art und Dauer der Anwendung
Faktu Salbe:
Zur Einführung in den Darm dient der beiliegende
Applikator. Applikator auf die Tube
schrauben und in den After einführen. Durch
leichten Druck auf die Tube fließt die Faktu
Salbe durch die seitlichen Austrittsöffnungen
gleichmäßig an die erkrankten Bereiche.
Durch leichtes Drehen der Tube wird erreicht,
dass die Faktu Salbe rundum verteilt
wird.
Faktu Zäpfchen:
Nach Besserung der Beschwerden kann die
Behandlung mit einem Zäpfchen täglich fortgesetzt
werden.
12. Notfallmaßnahmen, Symptome und
Gegenmittel
Entfällt
13. Pharmakologische und toxikologische
Eigenschaften, Pharmakokinetik, Bioverfügbarkeit,
soweit diese Angaben
für die therapeutische Verwendung erforderlich
sind
13.1 Pharmakologische Eigenschaften
Der Hauptwirkstoff von Faktu, das Policresulen,
ist eine hochmolekulare organische
Säure mit selektiv eiweißfällenden Eigenschaften.
Der pH-Wert in den Faktu Zubereitungen
beträgt 4,0. Policresulen koaguliert
nekrotisches oder pathologisch verändertes
Gewebe bei anorektalen Erkrankungen und
bewirkt dessen Abstoßung. Gesundes, das
Wundgebiet umgebende Gewebe wird dagegen
nicht angegriffen. Policresulen koaguliert
als lokales Hämostyptikum Bluteiweiße
und bewirkt eine Kontraktion der kleinen
Blutgefäße. Blutungen im Analkanal und im
Perianalbereich werden so in kürzester Zeit
gestillt. Gleichzeitig regt eine Policresulen induziert
reaktive Hyperämisierung im behandelten
Wundgebiet die Heilungsvorgänge
an und fördert so die Reepithelisierung.
Darüber hinaus schützt der keimtötende Effekt
des Policresulens vor einer sekundären
Besiedlung des anorektalen Wundgebietes
mit pathogenen Keimen. Entzündungen werden
so verhindert. Nässen, ein häufiges Begleitsymptom
des Hämorrhoidalleidens,
wird durch die adstringierenden Eigenschaften
des Policresulens unterbunden. Cinchocain,
ein bewährtes Lokal-Oberflächenanästhetikum,
hebt reversibel und örtlich begrenzt
die Erregbarkeit und das Leistungsvermögen
der sensiblen Nerven auf. Als Folge
werden Schmerz und Juckreiz, häufige
Symptome bei Erkrankungen im Anorektal-
Bereich, ausgeschaltet. Durch das Zusammenwirken
der beiden Inhaltsstoffe Policresulen
und Cinchocain werden Blutungen,
Schmerz, Juckreiz und Nässen schnell beseitigt,
Entzündungen verhindert und die Regeneration
des erkrankten Gewebes gefördert.
14. Sonstige Hinweise
Keine
15. Dauer der Haltbarkeit
Faktu Salbe:
5 Jahre
Faktu Zäpfchen:
3 Jahre
16. Besondere Lagerund
Aufbewahrungshinweise
Faktu Salbe darf nicht über 25 C, Faktu
Zäpfchen dürfen nicht über 25C aufbewahrt
werden. Mögliche Schwankungen in
der Färbung der Salbe und der Zäpfchen
sowie das Auftreten von hellen Flecken (Fettreifbildung)
bei den Zäpfchen sind unbedenklich
und haben keinen Einfluss auf die
Wirksamkeit.
17. Darreichungsformen und
Packungsgrößen
Faktu Salbe:
Tube mit 30 g N 1
Tube mit 60 g N 2
Tube mit 100 g N 3
Faktu Zäpfchen:
Packung mit 10 Stück N 1
Packung mit 20 Stück N 2
Faktu Kombi-Packung:
30 g Salbe N 1 und 10 Zäpfchen N 1
18. Stand der Information
Februar 2006
19. Name oder Firma und Anschrift
des pharmazeutischen
Unternehmers
ALTANA Pharma Deutschland GmbH
Moltkestr. 4
78467 Konstanz
Telefon: 0800/295 6666
Telefax: 0800/295 5555
*Diese Arzneimittel sind nach den gesetzlichen
Übergangsvorschriften im Verkehr. Die
behördliche Prüfung auf pharmazeutische
Qualität, Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit
ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.*



1. Bezeichnung des Arzneimittels
*Faktu  akut Salbe mit Bufexamac*
2. Verschreibungsstatus/
Apothekenpflicht
Apothekenpflichtig
3. Zusammensetzung des Arzneimittels
3.1 Stoff- oder Indikationsgruppe
Hämorrhoidenmittel
3.2 Arzneilich wirksame Bestandteile
1 g Salbe enthält:
50 mg Bufexamac,
50 mg Basisches Bismutgallat,
50 mg Titandioxid,
5 mg Lidocainhydrochlorid1 H2O
3.3 Sonstige Bestandteile
Wollwachs; Polyethylen (mittl. MG 1500);
dünnflüssiges Paraffin; Isopropylpalmitat,
Sorbitansesquioleat; Sorbitol; gereinigtes
Wasser.
4. Anwendungsgebiete
Erkrankungen des Analbereiches im akuten
Stadium wie z. B. Hämorrhoiden 1. und
2. Grades, Afterrisse (Analfissuren), Analekzem,
entzündliche Prozesse von After und
Mastdarm (Proktitis).
5. Gegenanzeigen
Bekannte Überempfindlichkeit gegen einen
der Bestandteile des Präparates (siehe Abschnitt
,,Zusammensetzung‘‘).
Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac darf nicht
bei spezifischen Hautprozessen im Anwendungsbereich
(Syphilis, Tuberkulose) angewendet
werden.
Anwendung bei Kindern und Jugendlichen
Klinische Erfahrungen zur Anwendung von
Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac bei Kindern
und Jugendlichen liegen nicht vor. Eine Anwendung
bei dieser Patientengruppe darf
daher nur nach sorgfältiger Nutzen-Risiko-
Abwägung erfolgen.
*Anwendung in der Schwangerschaft und
Stillzeit
Klinische Erfahrungen zur Anwendung von
Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac während
der Schwangerschaft und Stillzeit liegen
nicht vor. Eine Anwendung während dieser
Zeit darf daher nur nach sorgfältiger Nutzen-
Risiko-Abwägung erfolgen.*6. Nebenwirkungen
Überempfindlichkeit gegen einen der Bestandteile
des Arzneimittels. Dies äußert sich
in der Regel durch lokale Reizerscheinungen
(Rötung, Brennen, Juckreiz). In seltenen Fällen
kann es zu einer Streureaktion (auch unbehandelte
Hautbezirke können beteiligt
sein), zur Schwellung der Haut mit anschließender
Bläschenbildung, Nässen und
Schuppenbildung sowie zur Quaddelbildung
kommen. In seltenen Fällen können
diese Symptome stark ausgebildet und in
Einzelfällen können ausgedehnte Hautflächen
beteiligt sein.
7. Wechselwirkungen mit
anderen Mitteln
Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Mitteln sind
bisher nicht bekannt geworden.
8. Warnhinweise
Keine
9. Wichtigste Inkompatibilitäten
Inkompatibilitäten sind bisher nicht bekannt
geworden.
10. Dosierung mit Einzel- und Tagesgaben
Empfohlene Dosierung:
2 täglich auf die erkrankten Afterpartien
auftragen oder in den After bzw. Darm einbringen.
11. Art und Dauer der Anwendung
a) Äußerliche Anwendung:
Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac wird auf
die erkrankte Aftergegend aufgetragen
und leicht einmassiert. Vor der Anwendung
sollte die Haut mit warmem Wasser
und einem weichen Lappen (ohne Seife)
gereinigt werden.
b) Anwendung im After bzw. im Darm:
Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac wird —
möglichst nach dem Stuhlgang — in den
After bzw. Darm eingebracht. Dazu dient
der beigelegte Applikator.
Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac sollte bis
zum Abklingen der akuten Reizerscheinungen
angewendet werden. Eine Fortsetzung
der Therapie für weitere 8 – 10 Tage
wird zur Sicherung des Behandlungserfolges
empfohlen.
Hinweis:
Bei der Behandlung mit Faktu akut Salbe mit
Bufexamac kann es wegen des Hilfsstoffes
dünnflüssiges Paraffin bei gleichzeitiger Anwendung
von Kondomen aus Latex zu einer
Verminderung der Reißfestigkeit und damit
zu einer Beeinträchtigung der Sicherheit solcher
Kondome kommen.
12. Notfallmaßnahmen, Symptome und
Gegenmittel
Intoxikationen sind bisher nicht bekannt geworden
und sind aufgrund der begrenzten
örtlichen Anwendung nicht zu erwarten.
13. Pharmakologische und toxikologische
Eigenschaften, Pharmakokinetik und
Bioverfügbarkeit, soweit diese Angaben
für die therapeutische Verwendung
erforderlich sind
13.1 Pharmakologische Eigenschaften
Bufexamac
Die pharmakologische Wirksamkeit bei lokaler
Applikation beim Tier beruht auf einer
Hemmung des UV-Erythems, Minderung
des Hautödems nach Einwirkung von Entzündungsstoffen
(Carrageenin), Minderung
der Infiltration und Proliferation von Entzündungszellen
(Cotton-Pellet-Test) sowie auf
einem epidermalen antihyperplastischen Effekt.
Die Narbenbildung bei der Ratte wurde
durch 10%ige Bufexamac-Zubereitungen
weniger gehemmt, als durch eine 2,5%ige
Hydrokortison-Zubereitung.
Lidocainhydrochlorid
Lidocain ist ein Lokalanästhetikum vom
Amid-Typ. Es bindet mit hoher Affinität an
geöffnete und inaktivierte Natriumkanäle an
den Membraninnenseiten der Zellen erregbarer
Strukturen. Die Affinität zu Natriumkanälen
in geschlossenem Zustand ist gering.
Durch Bindung von Lidocain verlängert sich
die Erholungszeit (Übergang vom inaktivierten
in den geschlossenen Zustand) um den
Faktor 10 – 1000, was zur Verlängerung der
Refraktärperiode und einer Verringerung der
Anzahl weitergeleiteter Impulse führt.
Hochfrequent gereizte Nervenzellen mit verlängertem
Aktionspotential (z. B. in sensorischen
Nervenfasern) sind deshalb am empfindlichsten
gegenüber der Wirkung von Lidocain.
Weiterhin ist die Distanz, über die die Nervenfasern
Impulse passiv fortleiten können,
bei kleinerem Durchmesser kürzer. Werden
also durch Lidocain zunächst nur kleine Teilstücke
der Nervenfasern blockiert, so fallen
zuerst Fasertypen mit kleinem Durchmesser
(B-, C- und A-Fasern), die unter anderem für
die Schmerzleitung verantwortlich sind, aus.
Deshalb kann durch Lokalanästhetika relativ
spezifisch und reversibel die Schmerzempfindung
bestimmter Körperregionen ausgeschaltet
werden.
Die Permeation durch Membranen ist nur in
ungeladener Form möglich, so daß der pKWert
der Substanz und der pH-Wert des
Milieus für das Erreichen des intrazellulären
Wirkortes entscheidend sind. Für die Wirkung
auf den Ionenkanal ist wahrscheinlich
die protonierte Form des Moleküls verantwortlich.
Im Vergleich mit anderen Lokalanästhetika
kann Lidocain als Substanz mittlerer Wirkungsstärke
und -dauer klassifiziert werden.
Basisches Bismutgallat
Adstringentien, wie basisches Bismutgallat,
bewirken eine oberflächliche Denaturierung
von Haut- und Schleimhautproteinen, wodurch
Gewebsläsionen durch Verschorfung
abgedichtet werden. Daraus resultiert eine
antiexsudative, lokal hämostyptische und
abschwellende Wirkung.
Titandioxid
Titandioxid wirkt adstringierend, austrocknend
und fördert die Wundheilung.
13.2 Toxikologische Eigenschaften
a) Akute Toxizität
Bufexamac
Die LD50 bei oraler Gabe beträgt bei der
Maus 8 g/kg KG und bei der Ratte 4,6 g/kg
KG.
Die orale Gabe von 36 g/kg KG einer
5%igen Creme und 25 g/kg KG einer
5%igen Salbe, entsprechend 1,8 g bzw.
1,25 g Bufexamac wurden von Ratten überlebt.
Erkenntnisse über eine Prüfung der Reinsubstanz
in einem wäßrigen System liegen
nicht vor, jedoch wurde eine 5%ige Bufexamac-
Fettsalbe vom Kaninchenauge reizlos
vertragen.
Mai 2004
Fachinformation
Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac
1 1607-w941 -- Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac -- u
Lidocain
Die beim Menschen ermittelte toxische Dosis
wird mit 8 mg/l Blut angegeben.
b) Chronische Toxizität
Bufexamac
Untersuchungen bei Rhesusaffen zeigten,
daß orale Dosen bis zu 100 mg/kg KG/die
über 12 Monate gut vertragen wurden. Erst
Maximaldosen (200 mg/kg KG/die über
12 Monate oral verabreicht) führten zu pathologischen
Veränderungen. In dieser Dosierung
entwickelten einige Tiere Glomerulosklerose.
Die daraufhin beobachteten pathologischen
Abweichungen wie z. B. Anämie,
erhöhte Blutharnstoff- und Serumkreatinwerte,
erhöhter arterieller Blutdruck müssen als
klinische Auswirkungen der Nierenschädigung
interpretiert werden.
Während eines Zeitraums von 3 – 9 Monaten
wurde bei oraler Gabe von maximal 500 mg/
kg KG an 5 –7 Tagen pro Woche an Ratten
bei höheren Dosierungen (über 250 mg/kg
KG/die) folgende Symptome festgestellt: Irritation
der Magenschleimhaut, welche zu
einer Einschränkung der Nahrungsverwertung
führt und damit zu einer Wachstumsverzögerung,
geringe Anämie, vorübergehender
Anstieg der alkalischen Phosphatase,
vorübergehender Anstieg der Blutharnstoffwerte
(nicht dosiskorreliert), relativ höheres
Gewicht von Leber, Niere und Nebenniere
ohne histologisch nachweisbare Abnormalitäten.
Bei 500 mg/kg KG/die oral fand sich
Thymusatrophie.
Bei täglicher zweimaliger topischer Anwendung
von bis zu 10%igen Zubereitungen
während eines Zeitraumes von 1 Monat —
teilweise auf skarifizierter Haut — traten keine
toxischen Symptome oder Verhaltensänderungen
auf.
Untersuchungen zur Toxikologie von Faktu
akut mit Bufexamac Zubereitungen
Eine einwöchige Verträglichkeitsstudie mit
Faktu akut mit Bufexamac Formulierungen
mit und ohne den Wirkstoff Bufexamac bei
vaginaler Anwendung an Kaninchen ergab
keine pathologischen Veränderungen am
Applikationsort und keine klinischen Zeichen
einer systemischen Toxizität: Auch in
wesentlich höheren kumulativen Dosen als
den zur klinischen Anwendung empfohlenen
ergab sich für beide Zubereitungen (Salbe
und Zäpfchen) eine sehr gute Verträglichkeit.
Zur Prüfung der Folgen versehentlicher oraler
Einnahme der in marktüblichen Packungen
enthaltenen Dosen von Faktu akut mit
Bufexamac Zubereitungen wurde eine Untersuchung
der akuten oralen Toxizität an
Ratten durchgeführt. Es ergaben sich keine
Zeichen einer akuten Toxizität und keine den
Präparaten zuzuschreibenden Todesfälle.
Das Fehlen einer akuten Toxizität selbst in
Einzeldosen bis zu 20 g/kg KG läßt darauf
schließen, daß auch die versehentliche orale
Einnahme des Inhaltes einer Packung (Suppositorien-
Schachtel, Salbentube) entsprechend
1 – 1,5 g/kg bei einem Kind von 20 kg
KG keinen gesundheitlichen Schaden hervorrufen
würde. Dies spricht für die Unbedenklichkeit
beider Zubereitungen.
c) Tumorerzeugendes und mutagenes
Potential
Bufexamac
Vorläufige Befunde aus Mutagenitätstests
an Bakterien und Säugerzellen waren negativ,
reichen für eine abschließende Bewertung
aber nicht aus. Nach oraler Gabe von
täglich bis zu 500 mg/kg KG in einem Zeitraum
von 24 Monaten wurde an Ratten keine
Unterschiede zwischen behandelten und
unbehandelten Tieren bezüglich der Tumorinzidenz
festgestellt.
Lidocain
Es gibt Hinweise, daß ein bei der Ratte, möglicherweise
auch beim Menschen, aus Lidocain/
Etidocain entstehendes Stoffwechselprodukt,
2,6-Xylidin, mutagene Wirkungen
haben könnte. Diese Hinweise ergeben sich
aus in-vitro-Tests, in denen dieser Metabolit
in sehr hohen, nahezu toxischen Konzentrationen
eingesetzt wurde. Dafür, daß auch die
Muttersubstanzen Lidocain und Etidocain
selbst mutagen sind, gibt es derzeit keinen
Anhalt. In einer Kanzerogenitätsstudie mit
transplazentarer Exposition und nachgeburtlicher
Behandlung der Tiere über 2 Jahre mit
2,6-Xylidin an Ratten wurden in einem hochempfindlichen
Testsystem (transplazentare
Exposition und nachgeburtliche Behandlung
der Tiere über 2 Jahre mit sehr hohen
Dosen) bösartige und gutartige Tumoren vor
allem in der Nasenhöhle (Ethmoturbinalia)
beobachtet. Eine Relevanz dieser Befunde
für den Menschen erscheint nicht völlig unwahrscheinlich.
Daher sollte Faktu akut Salbe
mit Bufexamac (Lidocain) nicht über längere
Zeit in hohen Dosen verabreicht werden.
d) Reproduktionstoxizität
Bufexamac
Bei trächtigen Ratten, die täglich
20 – 200 mg/kg KG Bufexamac vom 6. – 16.
Tag der Trächtigkeit erhielten, war die Abortrate,
die Morbidität sowie die Letalität geringfügig
erhöht. Ferner kam es zu einer Verminderung
der Gewichtszunahme, einer Hypotrophie
der Placenten sowie der Feten, insbesondere
unter hoher Dosierung.
Sehr hohe Dosen (750 mg/kg KG/die) führten
bei trächtigen Ratten zu einer höheren
Zahl von toten oder resorbierten Feten, zu
einer Verringerung der Gewichtszunahme
von Muttertieren und Feten und zu einer erhöhten
Mortalität der Muttertiere.
Bei Ratten und Kaninchen wurde die
Schwangerschaft und die Entwicklung der
Feten durch subkutane Gabe von 50 mg/kg
KG nicht beeinflußt. Die Behandlung erfolgte
vom 3. – 13. Tag der Trächtigkeit.
13.3 Pharmakokinetik
Bufexamac
Die Substanz wird nach oraler Verabreichung
gut resorbiert; innerhalb von 24 Stunden
werden beim Menschen ca. 78 % im
Urin und ca. 6,5 % im Faeces eliminiert.
Beim Menschen und beim Affen wurde als
Hauptmetabolit p-Butoxyphenylessigsäure
(BPE) festgestellt. BPE tritt auch als Abbauprodukt
im Urin von Hunden — allerdings in
geringeren Mengen — auf.
Pharmakokinetik nach dermaler und rektaler
Anwendung
Bufexamac besitzt eine vehikelabhängige
Penetration und ist in der Lage die Hornschichtbarriere
zu überwinden. Die Prüfung
der Permeationskinetik bei lokaler Applikation
ergab eine gute Anreicherung von Bufexamac
in den tieferen Schichten der perianalen
Haut und Schleimhaut in der Formulierung
Faktu akut mit Bufexamac. Untersuchungen
am Menschen wurden nach rektaler
Applikation von 1 Supp., bzw. 2
1 Supp. im Abstand von 12 Stunden durchgeführt.
Dabei konnten im Serum weder Bufexamac
noch sein Hauptmetabolit mittels
HPLC nachgewiesen werden. Auch bei topischer
Anwendung von 10 g 5%iger Salbe
lag die Konzentration von Bufexamac und
seinem Hauptmetaboliten unterhalb der
Nachweisgrenze der HPLC.
Lidocainhydrochlorid
Lidocain wird aus dem Gl-Trakt und durch
die Schleimhaut oder verletzte Haut rasch
resorbiert.
Basisches Bismutgallat
Basisches Bismutgallat ist unlöslich in Wasser,
verdünnten Säuren und Laugen. Es wirkt
adstringierend und fördert die Wundheilung.
Aufgrund der fehlenden Löslichkeit von basischem
Bismutgallat unter physiologischen
Bedingungen wird es nach topischer Anwendung
nicht resorbiert.
Titandioxid
Titandioxid ist ebenfalls unlöslich in Wasser,
verdünnten Säuren und Laugen. Aufgrund
der fehlenden Löslichkeit unter physiologischen
Bedingungen wird Titandioxid bei topischer
Anwendung nicht resorbiert.
14. Sonstige Hinweise
Anwendung bei Kindern und Jugendlichen
siehe Punkt 5. Gegenanzeigen.
Anwendung in Schwangerschaft und
Stillzeit
siehe Punkt 5. Gegenanzeigen.
Über Auswirkungen auf Kraftfahrer und die
Bedienung von Maschinen liegen keine Erkenntnisse
vor.
15. Dauer der Haltbarkeit
3 Jahre
16. Besondere Lagerund
Aufbewahrungshinweise
Entfällt
17. Darreichungsformen und
Packungsgrößen
Tube mit 30 g N 1 mit Applikator
18. Stand der Information
Mai 2004
19. Name oder Firma und Anschrift
des pharmazeutischen
Unternehmers
ALTANA Pharma Deutschland GmbH
Moltkestr. 4
78467 Konstanz
Telefon: 0800/295 6666
Telefax: 0800/295 5555
Fachinformation
Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac
2 1607-w941 -- Faktu akut Salbe mit Bufexamac -- u

----------


## martinaP

Uh, ne znam njemački, ali koliko razaznajem, Faktu acut mast i čepići sadrže i buxefamac, koji je (valjda?) kortikosteroid.

Faktu acut nije registriran u RH, kod nas je na tržištu samo obični Faktu bez tog buxefamaca.

Hvala, Samaritanka, eto učim nešto i na porodiljnom   :Love:  .

----------


## samaritanka

martinaP nije taj bufexamac kortikosteroid nego nestereoidalni antiflogistik..., međutim u trudnoći i dojenju sve se gleda kroz velike dioptrije. Veli isto nije dobro nakon 30 tjedna trudnoće baš kad ti najviše treba. Onda se opet veli da je to lokalno pa teško da će naškoditi, a s druge strane hemeroiden vene oko anusa u rektumu upijaju sve živo, pa teško da neće i to. Kužiš moju brigu. 

Za dezificijens polikresulen piše ako ne moraš nemoj, ne zna se previše o njima. Ja sam koristila kamilicu u masti Hametum. Nije mi super pomoglo. Imala sam već ružicu dolje...
Radite li Kegeleove vježbe da vam bebice ne pritišće toliko u karlicu? Možda više puta dnevno.
Ne znam, ak vas boli onda kupke... 
Cure držite se bit će bolje kasnije.

Njemci to pišu vrlo spretno da nikog ne zaboli...
Zašto se ne mogu oteti dojmu da je u Faktu nekada bio kortikosteroid???

----------


## meri78

pa meni je factu čepiće preporučio doc u bolnici i za dva dana se povukli hemići, ubijem ga ak mi nekaj bude maloj   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Jana_zg

ja sma ih dobila 2mjeseca nakon poroda, jos se znaju osjetit prije menge ali samo u par dana, ali svaki dan mazem sa nekom masticom koju sam kupila preko neke kataloske prodaje.inace je sve ok

----------


## samaritanka

Jana i mene dan danas nakon 4 godine nakon drugog poroda i 7 nakon prvog nekada hemici napadnu bas u fazi menge. Čmar mi je u grču. I nakon menge se stvar opet sredi. Valjda imam puno ožiljkastog tkiva jer sam pukla do čmara kod prvog poroda u vodi.

----------


## Jana_zg

bar nije tako strasno kao kad su bili svakodnevni.

----------


## meri78

ja sam hemiće dobila na porodu od tiskanja i iskreno se nadam da nakon što skroz odu se neće više pojavljivati (kad trebam dobiti mengu i slično kao što vas muči)

dovoljan podsjetnik na porod mi je rez pa netrebaju mi još i hemići   :Laughing:

----------


## donna

glupo pitanje...ali kako znate kada su unutarnji?bolovi,krvarenje ili? ja ne mam ništa "iz vana" ali prilikom velike nužde skoro pod obvezno malo bude krvi na papiru pa se pitam da li je to to?hvala! :?

----------


## Jana_zg

> glupo pitanje...ali kako znate kada su unutarnji?bolovi,krvarenje ili? ja ne mam ništa "iz vana" ali prilikom velike nužde skoro pod obvezno malo bude krvi na papiru pa se pitam da li je to to?hvala! :?


-ja mislim bolovi i krvarenje. ja isto nisam nista izvana vidjela, bar o cemu svi pricaju. ali faktu cepici su na kraju spasili stvar. na pocetku ih nisam od bolova ni mogla staviti.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

oprostite na glupavom pitanju, tko dijagnosticira hemeroide, ginekolog ili...?

----------


## loo

ako su vam vanjski (ko meni, posljedica prvog poroda) najbitnija je konstantno i cesto pranje (najbolje sapunima za intimnu njegu)  i stvarnopomaze.

----------


## Jana_zg

lijecnik opce prakse.

----------


## marta

cure, postoji pdf dokument na stranicama WHO koji se zove Breastfeeding and Maternal Medication i u njemu se navode svi lijekovi koje dojece majke mogu koristiti.

----------


## Lutonjica

> oprostite na glupavom pitanju, tko dijagnosticira hemeroide, ginekolog ili...?


prvi put mi ih je dijagnosticirala moja dokica opće prakse
svaki idući put već sam sama znala

----------


## Lutonjica

> glupo pitanje...ali kako znate kada su unutarnji?bolovi,krvarenje ili? ja ne mam ništa "iz vana" ali prilikom velike nužde skoro pod obvezno malo bude krvi na papiru pa se pitam da li je to to?hvala! :?


hm
kao što gore rekoh, meni ih je prvi put dijagnosticirala dokica opće prakse i to kad su već bili vanjski.
međutim, prije toga, neka 2 tjedna osjećala sam peckanje i zatezanje kojem nisam znala razlog, u principu stalno sam imala osjećaj kao da sam prljava, kao da se nisam dobro obrisala ili oprala. nisam krvarila, ali to ti je inače indikativan simptom

sad čim osjetim to peckanje, znam što je i počnem s tretmanom i u 99% slučajeva mi ni ne izađu van i vrlo brzo mi prođu (par dana)

----------


## Jana_zg

meni je odma bilo jasno, nakon poroda, pucanja savova samo mi je jos to falilo. a taman sam dosla k sebi.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam ih prvi put dobila nekih 7 godina prije prvog poroda, s tek 20tak godinica i fakat nisam imala pojma što je to   :Wink:

----------


## Jana_zg

ja niam ni misla da je to tako grozno, dobro kazu da tko to nije imao da ne zna kako je to.

----------


## katja29

Nakon 10 godina problema sa hem. već se smatram stručnjakom u ovom području  :Laughing:  , zaradila sam ih još na faksu danima sjedeći u učionici studentskog doma i učeći...bilo je grozno, dugo nisam mogla normalno obavljati nuždu zbog bolova,krvarenja i sl.

I eto, do sada sam prošla bez ikakvih kirurških ili inih zahvata i sl., jer sam unazad par godina  počela koristiti nešto što provjereno pomaže, jedan travar iz okolice Ludbrega proizvodi kremu na bazi svinjske masti i divljeg kestena redovito je koristim večerom poslije tuširanja, skroz je prirodna, evo ja ni u 35.tj. trudnoće nemam nekih problema. 
Činjenica je da ih nikad nisam do kraja izliječila,ali bar tri godine nisam vidjela ni kapljicu krvi, van ne ispadaju,kvržica koju imam na izlazu iz anusa nije se kroz sve to vrijeme povećala, a proktolog na Rebru mi je kao obavezno još prije pet godina preporučio obavezan kirurški zahvat.

Sve u svemu, preporučujem, tko bude želio poslati ću broj telefona za narudžbu na pm.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*lutonjica:* 


> puhovi obožavaju smokve (napisa): 
> oprostite na glupavom pitanju, tko dijagnosticira hemeroide, ginekolog ili...? 
> 
> 
> prvi put mi ih je dijagnosticirala moja dokica opće prakse 
> svaki idući put već sam sama znala


 :shock: 
kaj moram docu opće prakse pokazat hemeroiiiiide!?!
iiiiiiik!

----------


## Lutonjica

a čuj
ja bar imam dokicu  :Grin:

----------


## Bambi

> a čuj
> ja bar imam dokicu


Kaj to stvarno? Skineš se i ...? Ne mrem zamislit? može nekak drugčije dijagnosticirat?

----------


## Bambi

Lutonjica
Ej, di si ti rodila Zaru u kojoj bolnici? ja sam isto na Medveščaku i rodila sam u Petrovoj 23.7.2003.

----------


## jadranka605

jel imaju neke posebne vježbe za hemeroide?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a čuj
> ja bar imam dokicu 
> 
> 
> Kaj to stvarno? Skineš se i ...? Ne mrem zamislit? može nekak drugčije dijagnosticirat?


a ne može, može pretpostavit, ali kako će točno dijagnosticirat ako ne vidi  :/ 
i zapravo ne kužim u čemu je takav problem, pa i kod ginića se skineš, koja je razlika, oboje su doktori, ne?




> Lutonjica 
> Ej, di si ti rodila Zaru u kojoj bolnici? ja sam isto na Medveščaku i rodila sam u Petrovoj 23.7.2003.


u petrovoj. bila sam u sobi odmah preko puta lifta (broj 8 ???? ili nas je 8 bilo u sobi, nemam pojma)




> jel imaju neke posebne vježbe za hemeroide?


ne kužim kaj misliš? kao prevencija? kao tretman? vježbe čime i čega?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica
> Ej, di si ti rodila Zaru u kojoj bolnici? ja sam isto na Medveščaku i rodila sam u Petrovoj 23.7.2003.


zaboravih napisat, rođena je 26.7.2003.
(sad sam skužila da mi to ne piše u potpisu)

----------


## Bambi

> [zaboravih napisat, rođena je 26.7.2003.
> (sad sam skužila da mi to ne piše u potpisu)


zNAM kad je rođena vidjela sam tvoj ICQ
nAS JE ISTO BILO 8 U SOBI AL MISLIM DA NIJE BILO PREKO PUTA LIFTA

----------


## Bambi

Još jedno laičko pitanjce? koja je razlika između unutarnjih i vanjskih hemeroida? Kako to boli, mislim može neko opisat? Zanima me da probam sama utvrdit dal je to to, pa da ne moram na onaj pregled.
Imam krv, izraslinu, al niš me ne boli, al zato užasno svrbi? Jesu li to hemeroidi?

----------


## Bambi

Našla sve preko Google pretrage... samo nema opisa boli

----------


## stelerina

negdje sam vec napisala, al nema veze, ovo je moju seku spasilo od hemica i neredovite stolice (svaka 3-4 dana)

"Hemoclin
www.hemocilin.com
osim toga svako jutro zlicu "plantago ovato" ili Indische Flosamenschale ili Indischer Wegerich, ili neznam kak se na nasem zove indijsko buhino sjeme?(to je sve ista biljka samo ima puno imena)
naravno da odvratno smeka i najbolje sa casom multivitaminskog soka popit i poslje toga cijeli dan puno tekucine pit.
isprobano i pomaze za regulaciju stolice suuuper..
sad opet nakon 2 tjedna muke i boli mogu normalno funkcionirat."

nadam se da ce bar nekom pomoci   :Kiss:

----------


## YoungMummy

a kako mazete unutarnje hemeroide? ja koristim hemopropin i on ima aplikator za unutrasnje, al meni bas ne ide to unosenje, previse je grub i grebe me. mozda bolje prstom?mrzim hemeroide!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

> a kako mazete unutarnje hemeroide? ja koristim hemopropin i on ima aplikator za unutrasnje, al meni bas ne ide to unosenje, previse je grub i grebe me. mozda bolje prstom?mrzim hemeroide!!!


meni niš ne smeta taj aplikator   :Embarassed:   pa ti ne znam pomoći. jel premažeš aplikator kremom prije nego što ga staviš, ne znam jel to radiš? ako ti i onda ne ide, možda stvarno prstom.

(btw, meni hemopropin nije ama baš ništa pomogao)

----------


## Jana_zg

iskreno ja sam mazala prstom, ja ovo nisam mogla stavit unutra. zato i jesam rabila cepice i oni su najbolji se pokazali.

----------


## Lutonjica

pa opet uzmi onda čepiće - ovdje smo ustanovile da taj faktu s kortikosteroidima koji se ne smije koristiti u trudnoći i kod dojenja uopće nije u prodaji u hrvatskoj. "naš" faktu nema kortikosteroide.
i ja mu se sad vraćam, jer mi ništa drugo ne pomaže.

----------


## YoungMummy

jesu to cepici za poticanje stolice ili lijek za hemeroide, kao krema?

----------


## Lutonjica

lijek za hemeroide, faktu čepići (ima i faktu krema)

----------


## Lutonjica

NATURAL PRESCRIPTION FOR HEMORRHOIDS 

For immediate relief, apply a topical over-the-counter ointment or use zinc oxide, petroleum jelly, or witch hazel. 

Take two or three sitz baths daily: Sit in a warm bath with your knees raised for five to fifteen minutes. 

If you must sit for long periods of time, or if you simply need immediate relief from painful hemorrhoids, buy a "doughnut" to relieve the pressure of sitting. 

Shift the emphasis of your diet to high-fiber, complex-carbohydrate foods. Gradually increase the amounts of fruits, vegetables, whole grain breads, beans, and other high-fiber foods. Gradually eliminate highly refined foods. 

Use a stool softener or psyllium powder--1 teaspoon in water once or twice daily--when you first notice symptoms or if hard stool is not relieved by diet. 

Improve your bowel habits: Don't strain; move your bowels only when you feel the urge. Limit the time you spend on the toilet--don't use the bathroom as a library! 

Don't use harsh toilet paper. Use premoistened towelettes and wipe gently. 

Avoid lifting heavy objects, as this puts a stress on your circulatory system. 

If you are pregnant, it can help to lie down on your left side and rest for about a half hour two or three times a day. It also helps to lie on your left side at night, if you're comfortable in that position, to relieve the pressure of the fetus on the veins serving the lower half of the body.

----------


## Angel

u 35. sam tjednu trudnoce, lezim na lijevom boku, setam dnevno po par sati, imam odlicnu stolicu (kuc-kuc) i evo ih, ogromni, grozdasti, skroz vanjski, vise   :Mad:  izgledaju tako grozno da mi se cini da nema sanse da se povuku s bilo kakvim tretmanom osim kirurski. 
felix, o kakvom se homeopatskom tretmanu radilo u tvom slucaju? (ne mogu doci do svoje homeopatice ova dva dana).

----------


## Ciklama

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=36241
p.s. kako izgleda hemoroid?-tako da budem sigurna da je to-TO!..tražila po googleu slike ali ih nisam našla.....-meni izgleda onako kao potkožni tamni prištić..uvlači se i izvlači..
i-pitanje:uzroci nastanka hemoroida???-jeli moguće od nošenja npr. djeteta???

----------


## Nice

hemeroidi su u stvari vene i da to je vjerojatno to što si vidjela ogledalom   :Grin:  
od nošenja teških stvari (ili veće djece) također mogu nastati.

----------


## Ciklama

> hemeroidi su u stvari vene i da to je vjerojatno to što si vidjela *ogledalom*  
> od nošenja teških stvari (ili veće djece) također mogu nastati.


...ogledalom...hi hi   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ciklama

...a postoji li još koji hrv. naziv za hemoroide???

----------


## Ciklama

...a opet ja-budući da nisam sigurna jeli to stvarno hemoroid-jeli moguće da on prođe sam od sebe,bez nikakvih masti?

----------


## LeeLoo

> ...a postoji li još koji hrv. naziv za hemoroide???


...engleski:haemorrhage

----------


## Lutonjica

> ...a opet ja-budući da nisam sigurna jeli to stvarno hemoroid-jeli moguće da on prođe sam od sebe,bez nikakvih masti?


gledaj, ja ti garantiram da je to hemic, jer kad sam ga ja prvi put imala, isto sam ga opisivala kao ti, mislila sam da je to neki potkozni prist, ili cir neki, izraslina...

moze se desiti i da prodje sam od sebe, ako te nista ne boli i nemas nikakve tegobe, mozes probati.
ali puno je veca sansa da ce ti se zakomplicirati, prokrvariti, poceti boljeti, peci... a kad se to desi, proklinjat ces cijeli svijet   :Mad:

----------


## Ciklama

...ta factu mast? jeli može ona "naštetiti" ako to nije hemoroid?..što bi bilo da npr. zdrava osoba stavlja tu mast.......-iako mi se čini da hemoroid to ipak jest čitajući postove...

----------


## Ciklama

Kopiram jedan odgovor nađen na Pliva portalu o zdravlju:
Hemoroidi
Imam unutrašnje i vanjske hemoroide koji s vremena na vrijeme krvare i stvaraju druge poteškoće.Trenutno za liječenje koristim Faktu kremu i čepiće. Moje pitanje za vas je koliko dugo smijem koristiti pomenutu kremu i čepiće ,da li je potrebno praviti pauze i da li pomenuta krema ima neke štetne posledice.

 Poštovana,
odgovor na Vaše pitanje vrlo je jednostavan, kremu možete koristiti koliko je potrebno za smirivanje, odnosno nestanak simptoma. Nema značajnijih negativnih posljedica pri dugotrajnijoj povremenoj uporabi. Najbolja krema je ona koja upravo Vama smanjuje simptome. Svakako Vam preporučam pregled proktologa, posebno ukoliko se smetnje učestalo ponavljaju. Obilnija krvarenja mogu biti uzrok slabokrvnosti.

----------


## Jana_zg

to je mene isto mucilo, ok znam kad produ ali koliko jos mazat da se ne vrate..

----------


## Lutonjica

pa prestanes kad prodju. nisu hemici gljivice pa da moras jos 14 dana nakon simptoma mazati   :Wink:  
mazanje dok nema hemica nece utjecati na to hoce li se, i kada, oni ponovo javiti.

----------


## Angel

moji su uzasno upaljeni i bolni. imam i faktu i hemopropin i rivanol, stavljam obloge od gospine trave, bioptron... ma cijeli dan se bavim njima, jer ne mogu od boli. ginekolog mi je dao i nekakav lokalni anestetik - dolokain, koji bi ih trebao umrtviti i trenutno olaksati tegobe, ali ga se jos nisam usudila staviti (radi bebe). nocas su mi i obilno prokrvarili i sad nemam pojma dal' da i dalje nastavim s istim tretmanom i kremicama (?!)

cula sam se i s homeopaticom koja mi je fino objasnila da su, na zalost hemoroidi u trudnoci posljedica pritiska i hormonalnog statusa
trudnoce, dakle nije moguce djelovati na uzrok. Jedina uzrocna terapija je porod! Eventualno bi dosao u obzir hom. lijek Hypericum C 30, ali da, pricekam jos neko vrijeme prije uzimanja i da pokusam s oblozima ulja gospine trave.
I da, iz prehrane bi trebalo izbaciti sve zacine (papar i sl.) koji djeluju iritirajuce.

cure, vama kojima su prokrvarili, kako ste ih tretirali?

----------


## Lutonjica

meni su krvarili samo kad sam ih prvi put imala, i tad sam se na preporuku dokice prala u hipermanganu (plus faktu)

sad to ne bih ni u ludilu napravila.

tata mi je donio jucer nekakve vlazne maramice faktu, mozda da to koristis kao dezinficijens?

zao mi je, znam kako boli, ali meni, srecom, faktu uvijek pomaze. trenutno koristim i kremu i cepice.

----------


## Angel

lutonjice, fala, probat cu i s tim vlaznim maramicama. 
ma, sve samo da prođu do poroda (jesam li preveliki optimista?), jer ne znam kako cu se natezati s njima   :Mad:

----------


## Angel

lutonjice, fala, probat cu i s tim vlaznim maramicama. 
ma, sve samo da prođu do poroda (jesam li preveliki optimista?), jer ne znam kako cu se natezati s njima   :Mad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja ih uopce nisam osjetila kod poroda, a bili su gadni. tako da se tjesim da mi nece smetati.
ali su zato gadno boljeli nakon poroda, jako sam se tesko oporavila   :Sad:

----------


## Jana_zg

ma znam da ne trebam mazat ali strash me prestat. to jedno vecernje mazanje, ok danas necu pa da vidim. ako se vrate opet mi faktu ostane.
gdje je nabavio te maramice? to jos nisam vidjela.

----------


## Lutonjica

ne znam gdje je kupio, pitat cu ga.
koliko sam vidjela, originalne su njemacke, s hrvatskom naljepnicom.

----------


## Lutonjica

kaze da nema pojma gdje je kupio, sto vjerojatno znaci da ih ima svugdje (da ih nema svugdje, znao bi da ih je trazio i gdje ih je na kraju nasao)

----------


## Jana_zg

hvala, mada se iskreno nadam da mi nece trebat

----------


## Ciklama

Počela sam mazati sa Faktu masti...-nakon  koliko dana ste uočili da vam hemoroidi prolaze....???? :?

----------


## Ciklama

...a kako se zovu te vlažne maramice...?

----------


## Lutonjica

maramice faktu.

prolaze mi, ako ih ulovim na samom pocetku (kad samo peckaju i bole, ali nisu izasli van), 24 sata nakon sto sam pocela mazati.

ako pocnem mazati prekasno (vec su vani i boleeeeeeeeeee), onda osjetim veliko poboljsanje unutar prvih 24-48 sati, a treba mi ukupno jedno 5-7 dana da prodju

----------


## kuruza

Ja nakon poroda kao uspomenu imam jednog na samom izlazu. Ne krvari, ali je znao peći.

Uglavnom, od jučer stavljam faktu čepiće - 2-3 puta dnevno i mažem faktu mašću izvana. Pa ćemo vidjet... :/

----------


## Ciklama

> maramice faktu.
> 
> prolaze mi, ako ih ulovim na samom pocetku (kad samo peckaju i bole, ali nisu izasli van), 24 sata nakon sto sam pocela mazati.
> 
> ako pocnem mazati prekasno (vec su vani i boleeeeeeeeeee), onda osjetim veliko poboljsanje unutar prvih 24-48 sati, a treba mi ukupno jedno 5-7 dana da prodju


...mene ne peckaju ni ne bole,a ni krvare...jel' zato jer su u samom začetku ili?..onako su malo unutra,tik do otvora...izgledaju kao potkožni tamni prištići.....he he da me je snimit sa zrcalom i malom lampicom....

----------


## Ciklama

...meni se ni nakon 7 dana nisu povukli...neznam...čini mi se kao da su se malo smanjili...hmmmm :? ....ali su još tu...već sam dvije tubice factu potrošila( možda je stavljam i previše...  :Embarassed:  ).....jeli nekome trebalo duže od 7 dana da prođu?....još i dalje me ne peckaju ni ne bole ,ni krvare...

----------


## Lutonjica

nekad traju i po mjesec dana, a nekad i duze - uopce ne prolaze... tada se radi uklanjanje laserom...

inace, da, trosis, previse kreme   :Wink:  
ja je stavljam 2-3 puta dnevno, cini mi se dosta obilno, a tuba mi traje 14 dana

moj problem je trenutno sto imam 2 hemica i to mi se nikad do sada nije desilo - odvratno nesto   :Sad:

----------


## Ciklama

..a nema na netu nekih "konkretnih" slicica hemica,ili ima?...preko googlea nasla samo jednu...bljak neku ....ali nisam mogla ništa drugo pronaći...hmmm  :Kiss:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

gledaj, ako nisi sigurna, idi doktoru, ne vidim u cemu je toliki problem

----------


## samaritanka

Cure trudnice radite Kegelove vjezbe da se pritisak na krve zile smanji i to cesce puta dnevno. I onda kad se sve uvuce unutra, krema...To takoder pomaze...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

molim objasnite tutleku kaj je to proktolog!  :Razz:

----------


## samaritanka

Doktor koji pregledava guzu!!!

----------


## Ciklama

...neznam dali da smatram da su "nestali" ili mi se "pritajili"...  :Rolling Eyes:  ...kad  samo pogledam kao na nema ničega ali čim se malo "napnem"..-tu su.... :?   :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Pitanje: jel vi imate problema sa hemo još iz doba trudnoće ili su naknadno nastali?

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam ih dobila prvi put nekoliko godina prije prve trudnoce. 
onda ih u trudnoci uopce nisam imala, ali sam zaradila jedan gadan tokom poroda i dugo ga se rjesavala  :/ 
tokom ove trudnoce imam stalno s njima problema.

----------


## antigona

prije nekog vremena pojavio mi se hemeroid (vanjski), 3 dana koristim Faktu mast i čepiće 
ali ko da se ništa ne dešava, boli  :Crying or Very sad:   i nikako da dođe do poboljšanja. 
Jel ja to prebrzo očekujem ili da krenem s nekom drugom terapijom?
help!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

daj mu 7 dana. ako ne primijetis ama bas nikakvo poboljsanje, probaj s necim drugim

----------


## antigona

Thanks, Lut!
Mislila sam da bi mi ti mogla odgovoriti.
Čekat ću, ali boli za p......., baš pritisak tog jednog.

----------


## Lutonjica

:Sad:  

mislim da bi uskoro trebalo biti bolje.
ja ih imam dva, i ovaj put je trebalo jedno 5 dana da prestanu boljeti... sad vise ne bole, ali niti ne prolaze (vec jedno 2 tjedna, ako ne i duze)
ja jedino drzim fige da mi se ne pojavi i treci, ostalo cu prezivjeti

----------


## antigona

nek prestane boljeti za početak, a onda ću riješavati ostalo
(mada mi je doktor rekao da će me najvjerojatnije zezati do poroda, a da bi se onda sve trebalo srediti).

----------


## Lutonjica

a da, sredit ce se jedno mjesec dana nakon poroda  :/

----------


## antigona

da ne ureknem (kuc,kuc), ali *malo* je bolje danas,
barem ne boli kad ležim

----------


## YoungMummy

ja sam malo zbunjena oko mojih hemeroida. imam ih od poroda, dakle sad vec skoro 3 mj. al vanjski su brzo nestali a ostali unutarnji koji se ocituju kroz krvarenje pri gotovo svakoj stolici (tj pri svakoj tvrdjoj stolici, a to je gotovo svaka). nakon sto sam pocela koristit faktu cepice ne osjecam vise nikakvu bol tokom dana (osim bas za vrijeme nuzde) a krvarenje je i dalje prisutno. dal bi se trebala zabrinuti? jel to mozda nesto drugo a ne hemeroidi? kolko puta dnevno ste vi stavljale faktu cepice? na uputstvima pise 2-3 puta dnevno nakon praznjenja crijeva, al sto ako ih ja ne praznim tako cesto? jel se to moze stavit bilo kada?
znam da je moj najveci problem regulacija stolice, ali meni nista bas puno ne pomaze, probala sam i probavin, i suhe sljive, i activiu, i kompote, i donat mg, usto se prilicno naljevam vodom i opet tvrdo :?  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

meni stolicu regulira jedino jedenje uzasno puno svjezeg voca, jedva skuhanog povrca i zitarica. tako da drugi savjet sto se toga tice nemam.

cepice stavljam jednom dnevno, nakon nuzde, a ako taj dan nisam imala stolicu, onda navecer prije spavanja - ali moj problem su vise vanjski nego unutarnji, i nikad mi ne krvare :/  

mozda da ipak odes proktologu? laser bi ti bio brzo i dugotrajnije rjesenje.

----------


## antigona

Lutonjice, pitanje,
meni je već puno bolje, ali mi je ostao jedan vanjski, malo veći, pomalo krvari, i ne mogu sjediti normalno nego na stranu. 
Koliko dugo on može ostati, tj da li si ti ikad odstranjivala kod doktora?

----------


## Lutonjica

nisam jos isla na odstranjivanje.
najduze mi je vanjski ostao 40-tak dana, mozda i duze (to je bilo nakon poroda).

ali i sad vec ova dva imam skoro mjesec dana (iako vise nista ne bole, najnormalnije hodam i sjedim odavno). izdrzat cu do poroda, pa ako ne nestanu, ici cu na laser kad se potpuno oporavim od poroda.

----------


## antigona

thanx!
onda ću izdržati do poroda i babinje pa ćemo vidjeti kakva je situacija.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma da.
ja ih povremeno imam vec godinama /sigurno 6-7 godina/ i meni bi vec i bilo vrijeme da odem to srediti laserom, jer to kod mene nema veze samo s trudnocom i porodom
ako su tebi ovo prvi, onda su normalni trudnicki i neces imati s njima inace problema, nadam se   :Wink:

----------


## željka

Prošli tjedan sam i ja otišla do doktorice zbog hemoroida a ona mi kaže da sada postoje tablete kojima ih se možeš uspješno riješiti. Zaboravila sam kako se zovu jer mi ih nije dala jer još dojim. Kad prestanem dojiti moći ću se riješiti i hemoroida.

----------


## antigona

ja se isto nadam da će proći nakon poroda jer nisam do sada imala problema sa tim

----------


## Ciklama

..evo,postavila pitanje na Pliva portalu o zdravlju.Odgovor:
_Vrlo vjerojatno se radi o tromboziranim hemorodima. U toj fazi mast za 
hemoroide nije potrebna. Hemoroidi predstavljaju nabrekle krvne žile unutar i 
oko anusa te u donjem dijelu rektuma. Preporučam pregled kirurga - proktologa._
..pitanje:šta su to trombonizirani hemeroidi??? :?

----------


## kleine

> Ja sam sve, sve, sve i svašta probala (i 99% ovoga što su cure savjetovale) i NIŠTA!!!
> Na kraju mi je netko u bolnici još dok sam čuvala trudnoću (i tada sam je i poslije poroda koristila i može se naći u nekoj ljekarni na Dolcu) - HADENSA MAST ( nekog austrijskog proizvođača) - ZAKON JE!



HÄDENSA mast (proizvodac: Dr. Kolassa + Merz GmbH,1230 Wien) je stvarno zakon, koristi ju i moj tata i odusevljen je, i pol njegove firme (ja lifram  :Grin:  )
sastojci u 100gr:
50mg monochlorcarvacrol
500 mg ammonium sulfobituminosum
2500mg menthol i prirodan lanolin

moze se koristiti u trudnoci i za vrijeme dojenja


ja imam vec dugo problema s hemoroidima, ponekad nakon wc-a ne mogu ni sjest a da ne vidim zvijezde, ajme nikad necu zaboravit u trudnoci, na wc-u kad ja osjetim nesto "kaplje" pogledam a ono mlaz  :shock:  krvi od otraga siba, i to par minuta da sam cak zvala mamu´jer sam se prepala ko zuti  :Grin:  stolica nije bila pretvrda... :/ 
i nakon poroda sam ih isto dobila (iako je bio carski) ali sa hädensom sam rijesila problem

----------


## albaalba

Cure ja vam nudim stari narodni recept i recept bauštelaca. Svinjska mast. Ja je koristim i hemeroid se smanjio za par dana. Jedino ne smije biti slana.

----------


## Ciklama

Ja skočila do doca.Pregledao me i rekao-da to nisu hemeroidi već samo malo proširena žilica.da to jednog dana može nastati hemeroid ali da za sada on to nije i da ne trebam koristiti nikakvu mast nego samo paziti na prehranu.Eto. :D

----------


## toffifeee

Ja podižem ovaj topić...
Mene zanima tko je u pravu za ovu HADENSA kremu. Naime čula sam da je dobra u rješavanju hemića i jutros sam zvala ljekarnu na Dolcu da bi mi žena rekla da se ne smije koristiti ako dojim???!!!
Umirem od bolova svaki dan kad moram na WC, kao da svaki dan iznova rađam  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Da li netrko zna jel se smije koristiti kad dojiš ili ne i da li ju je netko od vas koristio?

----------


## div

Za tu kremu neznam ali sam ja poslije poroda imala strašne bolove :shock:  ,sad mi se znaju pojaviti,koristila factu čepiče jer sam imala unutarnje i vanjske   :Evil or Very Mad:  

___________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## antigona

ja sam koristila factu kremu i čepiće i kupila si ANSOO gel za pranje. kad je bilo gadno stavljala i hladne obloge.
obavezno pranje poslije svakog puta na wc.
proći će, izdrži!!!!

----------


## jaguar

najbolja stvar za hemeroide je domaca nesoljena svinjska mast koju mazes ujutro i navecer na cistu guzu! znaci,operes se i namazes hemeroide i pustis da se mast upije u njih, kroz 4-5 dana nestaju!
ja sam ih imala 5 kom. i to 2 ogromna / taj stari recept su mi dali ljudi koji imaju redovite probleme / i vjeruj mi nikakva factu ili cajeki ne pomazu...stara dobra mascoba! / pitanje je samo dal ju mozes nabaviti, jer se treba malo potruditi / to imaju ljudi na selu....
nadam se da sam pomogla sa savjetom

lijepi pozdrav

----------


## twinsi

ja sam ovdje nova ali imam nekih iskustava sa hemićima, dobila ih kod poroda, nikad prije znala što je to, ovih dana buknuli, bez ikakvog razloga, redovna i normalna stolica oduvijek, nemam pojma koji je razlog. sad dva dana pijem tablete Detralex i moja doc veli da će mi sigurno pomoći, samo ne znam mogu li se piti u trudnoći
javim kako djeluju
može li mi netko reći koliko košta Hadensa mast?? thanx

----------


## twinsi

jučer skuhala maslinovo ulje i kamilicu(po preporuci sa foruma), stavljala obloge i mazuckala, jutros super, mislim kako je bilo prije 2-3 dana, 
rekoh sebi još kupi tu kremicu Hadensu i ja sutra zdrav čovjek, 
odmah jutros kupila i namazala,  pa to ne da peče, nego nije za izdržat 
Može li mi netko ko je koristi tu kremu reći jel to normalno, vidim da ima mentola pa valjda zato 
plzzzzz pomagajte:shock:

----------


## anam

Pa meni je isto prošlo od Factu kreme i čepića.

----------


## twinsi

meni faktu nije pomogao, samo što sam ja malo nervozni tip, namažem 1-2 puta i ako nije bolje, prelazim na drugo, a tako mi je bilo dobro jutros :/ 
nastavit ću mazati sa tom kremicom i stavljati obloge, valjda će proći, ma što valjda mora  :Smile:  
ali da je loše, loše je
za koliko je to vama prošlo, mislim od pojave pa do stanja koje bi se moglo nazvati osjetno poboljšanje

----------


## Janoccka

Moji hemeroidi buknuli nakon 2 godine. Htjela kupiti Hadensa mast ali mi u ljekarni rekli da moram imati recept na osnovu kojeg ju oni naručuju iz Njemačke  :?

----------


## Janoccka

Nitko? U ZGu se može kupiti bez recepta?

----------


## Majuška

Bože, evo prošlo je 6 mjeseci a ja još uvijek muku mučim sa hemićima....   :Sad:

----------


## japanka

I ja sam muku mučila dok nisam pročitala da postoji Pilex ( JE 600 KN, ali je čudo)
nema ih više :D

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Evo da podijelim s vama svoje iskustvo, nakon skoro TRI godine svakodnevne patnje i isprobanih svih mogućih preparata, i faktu, i hadensa, i nekih drugih iz apoteka i mimo apoteka, čajeva, krema, nema šta nisam probala, čak i sve kreme što za dijete koristim, ama sve osim onog svrdla za mikser za miješanje tijesta a i to mi je nekad padalo na pamet.   :Mad:  

Naizmjenično mazati svinjsku mast i jekoderm, više puta na dan, ne samo nakon velike nužde. Naravno prati, ja sam crkavala i od pranja običnom čistom vodom   :Sad:   ama, za poludit!

Prva 4 dana nisam osjećala veliku promjenu, al onda, odjednom stvar je naglo krenula na bolje  :D

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Samo da podignem temu, ne mogu da odolim, jer sam se nakon skoro tri godine muke, od čega je posljednja godina bila PAKLENA, naprosto preporodila  :D

----------


## Majuška

.. a meni sve gore   :Sad:  

Jekoderm je krema? Koja se kupuje u apoteci?

----------


## katajina

Jekoderm ti je riblja mast, Nataša će javiti je li koristila od nekog određenog proizvođača. Inače meni su Pilex kapsule zakon. Pila sam ih već u rodilištu, ali sam uzela pakiranje od 7 kapsula za 387kn.   :Smile:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

*Majuška*, ne daj se   :Love:   Ja sam CRKAVALA zadnju godinu, da iz kože iskočiš a ne možeš ama za svisnut od muke.

Najobičniji jekoderm, možeš ga kupiti u svakoj apoteci. I ta "nesoljena" svinjska mast, ja je kupila na tržnici gdje inače kupujemo "svinjariju".
I onda naizmjenično mažeš jedno pa drugo, ja sam prvih 7 dana mazala neprestano, znači ne čekajući veliku nuždu, nego svakih....sat npr. ili tako nešto, ali kod mene je sve bilo otišlo u helać + što sam i ragade imala svuda ama baš da svisneš od muke  :Crying or Very sad:  

Prvih 4 dana nisam primjećivala neku promjenu, kao jest mi bilo malo lakše ali ništa spektakularno, a onda odjednom sam se PREPORODILA.

Probaj. U svakom slučaju ne može ti odmoći.
A što se tiče lijekova - krema, masti i ostalih preparata - nema šta nisam probala i učinak je uvijek bio kratkotrajan

Cure sretno!

----------


## iva2405

ovo za svinjsku mast sam već negdje čula, ali nisam vjerovala.... hm, treba sve isprobati. ja imam unutarnje hemeroide. krvari kod tvrde stolice i zna me dosta svrbiti. čak sam čula da se može masti i zamrznuti u obliku čepića, pa staviti unutra. jel to tko probao?

----------


## ruza

meni su obijasnili al nisam napravila  :Sad: 

onoliko koliko ie žlićica svinjske masti i toliko svježeg domaćeg meda i oblikuju se čepići i i smrzavaju se,2-3 puta na dan...
ja sam jednom pokušala napraviti al je ispalo koooma,jer nisam imala domaći(onaj tvrđi med)već sam imala kupovni iz dućana,,,,i sve se razlilo+što se mora smrznuti a ne u frižder-a ja jesam  :Sad: )

----------


## Nea

MM ih je operisao prije dva mjeseca. Nema sta nije koristio, od cepica, masti, praskova, kremica, ali stanje je bivalo sve gore i gore dok nije kulminiralo akutnom operacijom jer mu je hemoglobin pao na 80  :shock: .

Muke je prozivljavao a i ja sa njim.  :Sad:   Svaki dan u toaletu najmanje sat vremena a nakon toga jos sat u krevetu da dodje sebi.  :Sad:  

Nakon operacije koja je bila zahtijevna on je drugi covjek i boravak u toaletu mu se sveo svega na par minuta.  :D 

Inace su ovdje povukli iz apoteka te kreme i kremice protiv hemoroida jer ne mogu puno pomoci, pogotovo kod unutrasnjih.

----------


## MarikaPika

Ja sam prve dobila na porodjaju,dva-tri spoljašnja,i jako su mi pomogli čepići koje moja mama sebi godinama pravi,jer joj to jedino pomaže-prave se od svinjske masti i cvetova nevena.Sutra pišem recept!
A,da-i neka mošusna mast,kupljena u apoteci,čini mi se-neki kineski narodni lek-savršeno ohladi guzu  :Grin:

----------


## Svea

Curke, prijateljica mi mora hitno kod proktologa.
Imate li možda kakva iskustva, kakvu dobru preporuku?
Hvala!

----------


## ramona007

da li netko zna smije li se koristiti dolokain gel za ublažavanje bolova dok se doji

----------


## danci3107

felix kojoj homeopatici si išla?kak se zove pripravak koji si dobila za hemeroide?pomagajjjjj

----------


## danci3107

katja ajd mi pošalji broj tog travara od kojeg si nabavila kremu za hemeroide, mali ih dobio već sam luuuda-danci3107@gmail.com    hvaalaaaaa

----------


## pužić

svinjska mast čini čuda..nakon dva dana su se svi povukli (poslije poroda buknuli). probala sam par kremica gore spomenutih, patila se par dana i na kraju saznala za mast.idući put u bolnicu na porod nosim mast

----------


## Zona Gloria

Imam pitanje.
Muku mučim s hemeroidima od prve trudnoće (2009), i prije nekih dvije godine počela koristiti Pilex tablete, pa me zanima jedna stvar, s obzirom da sam opet trudna ( u 6 mjesecu trudnoće) Pilex je zabranjen za trudnice. Mislim, nije mi to jasno s obzirom da su te tablete na biljnoj bazi, a stvarno mi nema boljeg za hemiće od tih tableta. Pa me zanima ako itko zna iz kojeg razloga su Pilex tablete zabranjene za trudnice.
Tnx

----------


## nela08

Kako se koristi svinjska mast?

----------


## Zuska

Jesi probala Hadenza kremu? Meni je u par dana riješila grozd hemeroida nakon poroda, ništa drugo nije bilo djetvorno, a Pilex nisam htjela uzimati zbog dojenja.

----------


## megan

Ja sam rodila prije deset mjeseci i još uvijek ih imam, ne bole, ali su prisutni. Ima li tko riješenje za takvu situaciju?

----------


## naldor

krema narucena online LION M -ja sam rodila prije mjesec dana, hemoroidi su bili grozni, i sada iv vec nema... samo treba biti uporan i mazat svako jutro i svaku vece ...i nakon sto se povuku jos barem 1 tjedan mazat ...mene je spasila ( cijena 40.00kn), da ne kazem da sam prije nje probala svasta od domace nevenove masti , faktu i inih ...ali nista ne mogu usporediti sa djelovanjem ove ( smrduckave) kremice ...vise je kao mast

----------


## Majty

Mene spašava nevenova mast...poslije svakog odlaska na wc se operem u sapunu za intimnu njegu i namažem nevenovom masti i da savjet moje mame mi odviše pomaže da dok mažeš probaš prstom vratit hemeroid koliko se da i to mi pomaže full kroz par dana se povuku skroz...sorry što sam ovako iscrpno opisala  :Embarassed:

----------

